
Scott: Detailed failure reports and hassle free assertions for Java tests - based2
https://github.com/dodie/scott
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/5a1sx1/github_dodiesc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/5a1sx1/github_dodiescott_detailed_failure_reports_and/)

